# Bailey III Handlebar Tape



## bikemonkey (Nov 3, 2018)

Thought this box of vintage handlebar tape might trigger some memories. Wrapped a few bars with it back in the day - it was helpful for folks with problems with numbness in their hands. Anyone know anything about this company out of Surfside, FL circa 1970's? No info on the 'net regarding this product or company that I could find.

I pulled up the patent listed on the box - this extruded butyl rubber tape process was invented by an Englishman. The patent does not mention bicycles but primarily mentions its use as grips for golf clubs.


----------



## juvela (Nov 3, 2018)

-----

Thanks very much for posting.

When I saw the header assumed it must be a newish product with which was unfamiliar.

Seeing the package twigged me "braine" into remembering the product from BITD.

Have the problem of numbness in hands and forearms when doing long descents over weathered tarmac.

Might behoove me to look into this...

Does anyone know what colours were offered?

-----


----------



## bulldog1935 (Nov 3, 2018)

I would be resistant to using EVA foam tape of that age - it's probably decomposed enough to give a short life on the bars.
Might look at similar new products, which everyone offers, though, the lizardskin brand has demonstrated very short life, anyway.  
Something else people do is wrap with the modern gel stuff, then come back and wrap over with cotton tape.  

Roger, don't take this the wrong way.  As we get older, we get lazy and lean on the bars (when we were 19, we pulled on the bars). 
If you consciously support your upper body with core muscles, keep wrists straight, elbows bent, and shoulders relaxed, you'll solve all numbness. 
Obviously we have to lean on the bars when we're braking.


----------



## bikemonkey (Nov 3, 2018)

bulldog1935 said:


> I would be resistant to using EVA foam tape of that age - it's probably decomposed enough to give a short life on the bars.
> Might look at similar new products, which everyone offers, though, the lizardskin brand has demonstrated very short life, anyway.
> Something else people do is wrap with the modern gel stuff, then come back and wrap over with cotton tape.
> 
> ...



It is actually very supple and fresh looking. Not really recommending it for a daily rider but it would be age appropriate on a 70's/80's bike and the box might be something to tuck in your display case...


----------



## bikemonkey (Nov 3, 2018)

bulldog1935 said:


> I would be resistant to using EVA foam tape of that age - it's probably decomposed enough to give a short life on the bars.
> Might look at similar new products, which everyone offers, though, the lizardskin brand has demonstrated very short life, anyway.
> Something else people do is wrap with the modern gel stuff, then come back and wrap over with cotton tape.
> 
> ...



 Indeed!


----------



## bikemonkey (Nov 3, 2018)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> Thanks very much for posting.
> 
> ...



I cleaned out an old bike shop from the 80's and I have a few rolls in brown, blue, red, and one roll of green.

If you want something modern, try your LBS - our shop sells Bike Ribbon or Cinelli soft gel pads that go under the handlebar tape at your pressure points.


----------

